# Accidents in the house and chewing furniture



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I logged on the forum immediately because I need some advise.

Kody will be 1, Sept 29th and has been doing a great job with potty training and chewing on toys only. Last week he peed in the house that we were visiting.I was confused but I thought okay he had one mistake, maybe we took to long letting him out. Last night Kody peed in the dinning room. I immediately told him no and took him outside. I returned him to his crate for the evening.

This morning we went out, he peed and poo'd and I got back in the bed only to wake up to Kody chewing on my wooden bed frame. I was so upset I immediatley told him no and put him in his crate with his toys. My partner came home from the gym and let Kody out. Maybe an hour later I was being called because Kody peed in the hallway.

WHAT IS GOING ON?????? He was doing so well....Why now at 10 1/2months old?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They do hit a teenage phase at that age which can account for regressions in everything, toileting, training, recall.

Could he be bored? As he is beginning to hit adulthood he may well need a step up in exercise, to wear him out. When you say you told him no after peeing and returned him to his crate for the evening, do you mean all evening while you were there? Or at bed time?
If he is spending too much time crated he will more than likely be 'naughty' when he is allowed out for a while.
Chewing at this age is generally a sign of being bored, could you do some regular training with him? Try enrolling in an agility class if you have one near you. It will wear him out mentally and phisically and it's great fun.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

If he peed in someone else's house then that is an adult male marking his territory in a strange place. My brother's welsh springer will do the same in my house if we don't watch him. 
Definitely as Karen says increase his exercise. Also try putting him somewhere else for time out rather than his crate.
Make sure you have lots of chews and pizzle sticks for him to chew on instead of furniture. You could try a deterrent spray on your door way. Good luck!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
I agree with both of the above , we took Ollie on holiday last year and the first thing he did was mark the house ,and he did that at my sons new house .we had him neutered and he was fine .I dont think its a good idea to punish him by putting him in his crate ,maybe you will have to go back to basics again ,always a good idea when adolesance kicks in . patience is key ,keep going 
lynda x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you lady's for all your responses and reassurance that this is just a phase. We will definately be patient and go back to basics. 

I think your all right, I could step up the exercise for him. I will also make a mental note to punish him elsewhere, like the kitchen.


----------

